# End of DST in Mexico



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The "horario de verano" ends in Mexico this Sunday, October 30, at 2 am. So before you go to sleep tonight, be sure to set your clocks back one hour. How great it will be to get an extra hour of sleep!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*I forgot!*

For some reason I'd forgotten or never realized that they do DST there in Mexico! Is this a fairly recent occurrence? Every year, now, I see more discussion about doing away with it here after all the history & arguments for doing it. Any such dissension down there?

Thanks for the reminder, IV!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> For some reason I'd forgotten or never realized that they do DST there in Mexico! Is this a fairly recent occurrence? Every year, now, I see more discussion about doing away with it here after all the history & arguments for doing it. Any such dissension down there?
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, IV!!


Daylight savings time has been in Mexico for at least 10 years. I don't know about before that. I haven't seen anything about abolishing it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> For some reason I'd forgotten or never realized that they do DST there in Mexico! Is this a fairly recent occurrence? Every year, now, I see more discussion about doing away with it here after all the history & arguments for doing it. Any such dissension down there?
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, IV!!


It starts a little later and ends a bit earlier here than it does in the States. I don't know when it began in Mexico, but I do remember that it was in place when I moved here in 2007. Don't know about dissention - I think that there are many other more important issues for Mexicans to be concerned about .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

More info about DST in Mexico: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time_in_Mexico


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> More info about DST in Mexico: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time_in_Mexico


Thanks IV - no wonder I didn't remember from my time there '78-'79! Living here in Oklahoma since '98, the time has always been on the same schedule as in Tulsa.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Except the northern frontera, which maintains the same time as its U.S. counterpart and will switch on Nov. 6th ....except for Sonora which doesn't have DST because Arizona doesn't observe it. Confused enough yet? I wish they'd scrap it all together, given that it has little value in a mostly tropical/sub-tropical country where the number of daylight hours don't vary greatly from summer to winter. And while they're at it, can they put Colima on Mountain Time? Sun didn't rise here today til nearly 8:00 AM, tomorrow at 7:00---because at 104ºW, it's way beyond the median longitude for Central, but exactly right for Mountain time.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Howler said:


> Thanks IV - no wonder I didn't remember from my time there '78-'79! Living here in Oklahoma since '98, the time has always been on the same schedule as in Tulsa.


And that's OK, Howler. You can be livin' on Tulsa Time no matter where you are.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> Except the northern frontera, which maintains the same time as its U.S. counterpart and will switch on Nov. 6th ....except for Sonora which doesn't have DST because Arizona doesn't observe it. Confused enough yet? I wish they'd scrap it all together, given that it has little value in a mostly tropical/sub-tropical country where the number of daylight hours don't vary greatly from summer to winter. And while they're at it, can they put Colima on Mountain Time? Sun didn't rise here today til nearly 8:00 AM, tomorrow at 7:00---because at 104ºW, it's way beyond the median longitude for Central, but exactly right for Mountain time.


And except for Quintana Roo which doesn't observe it any more. QR is on EST year round, and is therefore an hour behind Florida and the rest of the US east coast for another week, when they fall back to EST from EDT, at which point they will be the same as QR.

And except that the Navajo in Arizona do observe DST on their tribal lands.

The reason the US ends DST a little later is because in 2005 congress was persuaded to push the end date back from the 4th sunday in october to the first sunday in november by the candy lobby, which felt they'd sell more candy if Halloween fell under DST.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes and it was a TOTAL Disaster! They Q.Roo State members didnt in-act the proper procedure and it was months maybe longer that they held... DST into the NON DST time period.. TTBOMK at least in Q.Roo it was all about being in sync with the Central Time Zone in the USA for the tourist's benefit . 





eastwind said:


> And except for Quintana Roo which doesn't observe it any more. QR is on EST year round, and is therefore an hour behind Florida and the rest of the US east coast for another week, when they fall back to EST from EDT, at which point they will be the same as QR.
> 
> And except that the Navajo in Arizona do observe DST on their tribal lands.
> 
> The reason the US ends DST a little later is because in 2005 congress was persuaded to push the end date back from the 4th sunday in october to the first sunday in november by the candy lobby, which felt they'd sell more candy if Halloween fell under DST.


----------

